# [Nov 25, 2011] devil makes three in los angeles (Los Angeles, CA)



## livesworthliving (Nov 15, 2011)

the devil make three are playing at the house of blues in LA on november 25 the day after thanksgiving i'm going already got my ticket anyone else going. check out their website for their other shows coming up tyhey are touring and going to arizona after the LA show


----------



## Jawline (Nov 20, 2011)

I wad juuust about to make a post about this! Ill be there for sure! I just got my ticket.


----------

